# Pricing Details for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II, Kits & Accessories (USD)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2017)

```
Below are the pricing details for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II, kits and accessories that will be announced tonight (technically tomorrow) at 12:01AM EST.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II Body $1999</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM $2599</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-105mm f/4L IS II $3099</li>
<li>Canon BG-E21 Battery Grip $300</li>
</ul>
<p>We’ll have the preorder links up for various parts of the globe as soon as the new camera launches.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## CanonCams (Jun 28, 2017)

Any idea the price w/ the 24-70 ?


----------



## rangersrul (Jun 28, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Below are the pricing details for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II, kits and accessories that will be announced tonight (technically tomorrow) at 12:01AM EST.</p>
> <ul>
> <li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II Body $1999</li>
> <li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM $2599</li>
> ...



Looks like I would just get body only. I have some EF glass. Not L glass(28-135). I plan on building that up as I sell off my old EF-S gear.


----------



## epsiloneri (Jun 28, 2017)

It would be great if the time was also announced in UTC, as a service to all readers outside the EST timezone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

epsiloneri said:


> It would be great if the time was also announced in UTC, as a service to all readers outside the EST timezone.



Also, even here we're on daylight saving time, not standard time. But what's an hour among friends?


----------



## Mistral75 (Jun 28, 2017)

We want to know the price of the PC-E2 protection cloth! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> We want to know the price of the PC-E2 protection cloth! ;D



I want to know if Canon named it 'PC-E' just to confuse Nikon shooters. A PC-E for $30?!? Canon rocks!


----------



## ritholtz (Jun 28, 2017)

Just got 80d and struggling to sell 70d. Moving to 6d2 is my long term target.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 28, 2017)

to all the folks that bought the first body or kit, do you realize that by now you could have purchased the 1dx 2 for the same price today?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2017)

AshtonNekolah said:


> to all the folks that bought the first body or kit, do you realize that by now you could have purchased the 1dx 2 for the same price today?



There are a couple of problems with that idea, first, few people have access to new 1DX MkII's for $3,000, and second, if you are buying a kit the presumption must be that you need EF lenses, in which case you still need a lens for your 1DX MkII.

So where are you getting your new 1DXMkII's for less than $3,000?


----------



## nightscape123 (Jun 28, 2017)

Seems like a lot for the kit. No kit lens discount? Guess I'll go for body only. This should be a pretty great upgrade from my t3i. Been saving a long time for this camera.


----------



## Eggsplorer (Jun 28, 2017)

This is the first time that I want to own a new DSLR as soon as possible.
Is it better (faster) to preorder from Canon directly or from Amazon? (I'm from Europe).


----------



## SweOz (Jun 28, 2017)

useful link for timezone conversions, only hours left now 

https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html?iso=20170629T040100&p1=tz_et


----------



## Talys (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow, $1,100 for the 24-105 LII? That seems undiscounted (or at least amazon prices). I'm surprised; I was thinking it would definitely be sub $1000 to hit a price point, like maybe $2900 kit.

If I were in the market for one, I think I'd get the 24-105 LI for nearly half that, instead, but I think the smart money is on the 24-70 f/4 L at $900ish.

I have both the 24-105L (original) and 24-70 f/4 L , and IMO, the 24-70 just takes sharper pictures and feels better on the body. At 105, the IQ on the LII -- that I've only borrowed for a little bit, to be fair -- seems a little soft. Maybe it's just the things I photograph, but if it's around 100mm I want, the 100mm prime is awesome, and whenever I need more than 70mm on a zoom lens, I seem to want the possibility of more reach than 105mm, so I'd rather just tote a second body with 70-200L or 70-300.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 28, 2017)

epsiloneri said:


> It would be great if the time was also announced in UTC, as a service to all readers outside the EST timezone.



yes because canon is merely interested announcing to NA.... 

it's always announced at 8am or so in Amsterdam.


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 28, 2017)

Good lord! $300 for a battery grip. Looks like Meike will have to do again.


----------



## bereninga (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow, the Canon EOS 6D w/24-105mm f/4L IS never hit north of $3k.


----------



## Talys (Jun 28, 2017)

captainkanji said:


> Good lord! $300 for a battery grip. Looks like Meike will have to do again.



Give it a few months, and there will be knockoffs on Amazon for $40  My 80D knockoff grip is fantastic, and it even came with 2 extra LP6 batteries


----------



## LesC (Jun 28, 2017)

Price for the 24-105 F4L MKII seems odd - $1100 for the lens - more than what most retailers sell it for? What's the incentive to buy a kit?


----------



## Adelino (Jun 28, 2017)

That price for the 24-105 made my decision easier. Refurb original.


----------



## Omar H (Jun 28, 2017)

With everything that has leaked, is this announcement still a "surprise"?...


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 28, 2017)

Omar H said:


> With everything that has leaked, is this announcement still a "surprise"?...


There is probably some nugget that has yet to be revealed.


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 29, 2017)

bereninga said:


> Wow, the Canon EOS 6D w/24-105mm f/4L IS never hit north of $3k.


Because the previous 6D and 24-105 were both much cheaper to manufacture. They're also now targeting a slightly higher market than the old models; the 6D was made to mitigate the 5D2 on the second hand market, while the 6D2 is simultaneously trying to do the same for the 5D3 and also act as the top video body for the legions of people using 60/70/80Ds and below. (I.E. the higher-end vlogger crowd, who don't need 4K but do have enough money to burn that the 200D won't interest them.)

So it's a little bit of necessity—the first 6D only made around 5% profit from the final sale price—and a little bit of opportunity. It _has_ to cost more _and_ they have a wealthier market to milk.


edit: for clarity, I'm talking about the kits here. I suppose I should have mentioned that more than just in the first sentence. Obviously the body alone is still comparable to the original.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 29, 2017)

LesC said:


> Price for the 24-105 F4L MKII seems odd - $1100 for the lens - more than what most retailers sell it for? What's the incentive to buy a kit?



That's right at current MAP price. 

Canon has pretty much refused to discount the 24-105 II in kits upon introduction of a new body. There was no discount with the 5DIV initially and it is still at $900 in the kit, so just a $200 discount. 

I think Canon got fed up with all the kit-splitting that drove down the cost of the 24-105 I. They may not want to make that mistake again.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 29, 2017)

unfocused said:


> LesC said:
> 
> 
> > Price for the 24-105 F4L MKII seems odd - $1100 for the lens - more than what most retailers sell it for? What's the incentive to buy a kit?
> ...



What are you saying? Canon's primary interest isn't the financial well-being of its customers? Inconceivable!


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 29, 2017)

unfocused said:


> LesC said:
> 
> 
> > Price for the 24-105 F4L MKII seems odd - $1100 for the lens - more than what most retailers sell it for? What's the incentive to buy a kit?
> ...



If they are fed up with the millions of cheap 24-105 v.1 lenses out there undercutting sales price of the new 24-105 v.2, they should have taken pains to make v.2 clearly better than v.1, not simply more expensive.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 29, 2017)

Omar H said:


> With everything that has leaked, is this announcement still a "surprise"?...



Nontrivial unknowns include...


Number of f/8 AF points for the teleconverter-using birding crowd
How vloggable this rig is -- has a lot to do with how well the tilty-flippy face forward
Secret new feature that has somehow eluded all spec list leaks (file under unlikely)
If it gets the 5DS shutter delay feature (unlikely as the 5D4 didn't get it)
If it will get DPRAW functionality
Some information on weather sealing (that will be fluffy and non-committal, I'm sure)
Buffer size
Formal confirmation that the focusing screens are not interchangeable (all evidence points to this being so, but a review of the manual will make it official)

Did I miss anything?

- A


----------



## BillB (Jun 29, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Omar H said:
> 
> 
> > With everything that has leaked, is this announcement still a "surprise"?...
> ...



I believe that the crops with 45pts have 27 pts with f8 capability


----------



## quiquae (Jun 29, 2017)

captainkanji said:


> Good lord! $300 for a battery grip. Looks like Meike will have to do again.



I never got a grip for my 6D, but I did get one for my 7D mark II after discovering that it's hard to hold a 100-400L2 in portrait position for a long time. The list price for the Canon-made version is well over $200, but I paid less than $70 for a almost pristine used copy, with a free battery thrown in (again, genuine). 

I think you'll find similar bargains if you are able to wait a few months. Most people don't actually need battery grips, especially on a body like 6D mark II that is neither battery-starved, designed specifically for action, nor too small to have a decent grip on the main body (I'm looking at you, EOS M series).


----------



## mahdi_mak2000 (Jun 29, 2017)

wow, the 24-105 L cost over 1K. 
I bought brand new Tamron 24-70 2.8 equivalent 700 USD with freaking 6 years warranty


----------



## lightwriter (Jun 29, 2017)

*Now available for pre-order on Adorama*.


----------



## M42 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have it listed on adorama (New Arrival - Canon EOS 6D Mark II DSLR with EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM Lens - $3099 and the grip New Arrival - Canon BG-E21 Battery Grip for EOS 6D Mark II DSLR Camera - $300), but the order page is not up yet...


----------



## lightwriter (Jun 29, 2017)

M42 said:


> I have it listed on adorama (New Arrival - Canon EOS 6D Mark II DSLR with EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM Lens - $3099 and the grip New Arrival - Canon BG-E21 Battery Grip for EOS 6D Mark II DSLR Camera - $300), but the order page is not up yet...



Interesting. I could pre-order (and even received my receipt). But you're right there are no product details yet—only the listings.


----------



## M42 (Jun 29, 2017)

Well, it's on now.


----------



## 4D (Jun 29, 2017)

$A2548 here in Australia at Digidirect, which is actually cheaper than the US.

It should be $A2630 at current exchange:

A snippet: "Dust and Water Resistant"


----------



## M42 (Jun 29, 2017)

DPR seems really unimpressed by the noise performance...


----------



## PBguy (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm really happy that the rumored specs were correct and that it's shipping late next month. I'm #1 on the pre-order list at my local dealer so I just got very excited. Really looking forward to getting my hands on it and having some time to shoot with it before the solar eclipse on Aug 21st. 

Now my only concern is how long it will take for Adobe to release an update for Lightroom CC and Photoshop CC.


----------



## fentiger (Jul 2, 2017)

In the meantime use canon DPP, until lightroom comes up to speed


----------

